# Disease/Disability



## Dana (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anybody here have or have a family member with a disease or disability that will make bugging out a much harder task?


----------



## OldTXCop (Oct 9, 2008)

I do. I had back surgey last year and they removed large bone sections out of my L3, L4 & L5 vertebrae. I also need to have a knee replacement, so right now bugging out would be difficult, but not impossible. I just have to approach things a little differently.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Sort of. I have two older family members living near me who would be too old/sick to travel on foot very far at all.

This brings up a moral/philosophical question that has been bugging me for some time: what do you do in a situation where the safe course of action requires you bug out, but that would require abandoning family members? Do I put my immediate family in harm's way by staying put? Or do I let the older folks fend for themselves?


----------



## sevensix (Oct 24, 2010)

I can bug out anywhere as long as it is wheelchair accessible.


----------



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

OldTXCop said:


> I do. I had back surgey last year and they removed large bone sections out of my L3, L4 & L5 vertebrae. I also need to have a knee replacement, so right now bugging out would be difficult, but not impossible. I just have to approach things a little differently.


can you explain what's bugging out?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

iprepare143 said:


> can you explain what's bugging out?


See thread in the Website comments section called FAQ: Standard Acronyms for an answer to your question


----------



## Alenjacks (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello my dad had disability problem with age. But with exercises and usage of natural products or supplements he is really fine now. Its really beneficial makes body fit and free from diseases.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sevensix said:


> I can bug out anywhere as long as it is wheelchair accessible.


:lolsmash: I'll *second* that! :lolsmash:


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

sevensix said:


> I can bug out anywhere as long as it is wheelchair accessible.


I am so sorry but God help me I laughed so hard I choked ... :congrat::congrat:

And I also have a disability that would make bugging out difficult. It is called "attitude". I am staying home. Period. End of discussion. :flower:

Now ... if it floods or a tornado blows through and my house winds up in Kansas get back with me and we will see how it goes from there.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Francon said:


> Really badly, if shtf. Stuff that is stored up, above ground, is just going to be used by those who kill the ones who stored it. I understand that if it's the best you can do, it's all you can do, but it's a very, very slim chance that such "prepping" will suffice, if things ever really go to hell.


Duly noted ... guess I ought to just give up now and go to the spa for a mani/pedi and a wax ... 

Now, onto my more serious response. I have noticed a tendency for you to think in very black and white terms, without even a nod to the grey areas that surround black and white -- with your "observations" the only viable action, of course. I would contend that your obvious inability to consider the fluidity of life a real detriment to your chances of survival should the **** ever actually hit the fan.

I have also noticed that you seem to think we are all gonna die 2 days' into a "situation". Hmmmm ... yeah ... good luck with that ... you are gonna need it.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I dont let disease or disability deter my prepping. We all have a chance of dying no matter our age or health. My choice is to be secure in my preps when I need them after I'm gone they are fair game.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

carolexan said:


> I dont let disease or disability deter my prepping. We all have a chance of dying no matter our age or health.


Amen.

I have older folks with physical limitations. And I have sisters with, um... self-reliance limitations.  Although I'm severely asthmatic, I see that as less of a handicap than my sisters. :ignore: (DH and sons are healthy and capable, thank goodness!) Bug out prepping and plans are always good, of course, but yeah, I guess I do make plans differently because of limitations - more as a last resort. But I'd approach it more as a last resort anyway.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Relatives with thyroid conditions (one under active, one over active) and diabetes. Also another relative with substantial weight issues. Not sure they are part of my "plan" but also not sure I could turn them away if they showed up on the doorstep.

In thinking about this I've got on my ever growing list to research alternative medicines to deal with as many conditions as I can.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> In thinking about this I've got on my ever growing list to research alternative medicines to deal with as many conditions as I can.


I really like Susun Weed and her wise woman forum. Susun Weed's Wise Woman Forum • Index page

I have found great information on there.


----------

